# First Walk



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

What a smart little pup you've got there!!!


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

is he a toy? he looks so big compared to my toy how much does he weigh!?. My toy is 11 weeks.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

When he figures out how much fun he'll have on his walk, he'll be bringing you the leash!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So nice when they can go out with the grown ups!


----------

